# Midi.org's 2022 MIDI Innovation Awards



## Nico5 (May 3, 2022)

I hope, this is not considered too offtopic, but since there seem to be quite a few VIC forum members who are rather deeply into MIDI, this might be of interest. There's quite a variety of interesting software and gear, including some I hadn't heard about before. And voting is currently in progress:






MIDI Awards


THE MIDI ASSOCIATION, a global community of people who work, play and create with MIDI and the central repository of information about anything related to MIDI.




www.midi.org


----------



## Markrs (May 3, 2022)

I have voted on this as Musikraken was listed in a category and was very happy to vote for them.


----------



## Snarp (May 5, 2022)

Thanks @Markrs ! And please vote for MusiKraken everyone, that MIDI 2.0 prototyping development board and the SysEx ID that I could win sounds like fun!


----------



## pranic (May 7, 2022)

For those of you who use and like PluginGuru Unify, they're also up, too.


----------



## odod (May 8, 2022)

i am still waiting for the MIDI 2.0 though


----------



## Markrs (May 8, 2022)

pranic said:


> For those of you who use and like PluginGuru Unify, they're also up, too.


Voted for Unify as well


----------



## Snarp (May 18, 2022)

MusiKraken is a MIDI Innovation Awards finalist!! Thanks everyone for voting!


----------



## Snarp (May 28, 2022)

Thanks again to everyone for voting for MusiKraken! It won!!!


----------



## Markrs (May 28, 2022)

Snarp said:


> Thanks again to everyone for voting for MusiKraken! It won!!!


That's amazing! Well done!


----------



## Snarp (Oct 27, 2022)

Because MusiKraken won the first price at the MIDI Innovation Awards in the software prototypes/non-commercial products category, it was also selected for the Music China User Choice Awards.

So if you have WeChat, please vote for MusiKraken! (deadline 30th of October).

How to vote:

1. Open the WeChat app, select "discover", and then "Scan QR-Code".

2. Go to https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/uCqO74-d...ign=Music+China+Chinese+User+Award+Update++#2

3. Scan the large QR code on this website.

4. Vote for for MusiKraken (Nr. 16) and two other products.

Thanks!!!


----------

